# Bugzilla 4?



## sremick (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello. Just wondering if anyone knows any reasons that Bugzilla 4 hasn't been added to the ports tree yet? 4.0 came out Feb 15th and 4.0.1 was released April 27th. But the ports tree still only has 3.6.4.

I've searched this forum, the mailing lists, and emailed the port maintainer but not heard back yet. Figured it wouldn't hurt asking here too.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2011)

Either there were problems, or none ported it.
If you want you can try to port it.

I'm quite satisfied with v3 for now


----------

